# Saturn at Opposition from Sun - 2017 JUN 14-15



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Ringed Saturn is fast approaching its opposition from the Sun during the night of 2017 JUN 14-15 when it will be out all night. This will be the opposition during the current half of Saturn's 29.5-year orbital cycle in which its rings will appear most greatly tilted toward Earth.

My more detailed article along with graphics related to this year's apparition can be found at: www.CurtRenz.com/saturn.html

Photos and descriptions of Saturn and its rings would be welcome additions to this thread.


----------

